# Vendredi - café-concert au bar



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Un vendredi soir.
Personne au bar, à part quelques fantômes des posteurs passées et le hululement lugubre du vent à travers les planches mal jointes des fenêtres cassées et jamais réparées.

Lassé d'essuyer les verres dégueus des trois vieux poivrots qui lui reste à vomir quotidiennement sur le comptoir usé, le boss du bar a eu l'idée, devant l'affut de la jeunesse joyeuse rue du Mac, (luxuriante et nombreuses jeunesse, vautrée dans sa propre gloire autant que dans les établissements d'à côté où tout est à la mode et blanc laqué), le boss eut l'idée, disais-je, de tenter un relooking osé pour les atirer dans son rade louche et changer un peu sa clientèle.

Quelle bonne idée !
Il s'est renseigné. La musique ça marche ? Le live ?
Va pour du Live !

Alors, il a bricolé une pauvre estrade dans un coin, avec des cagettes de légumes moisis dont se servaient ces voyous de la Horde pour les jeter sur les passants du temps de leur gloire.
Aujourd'hui, leurs légumes sont plus frais qu'eux, ils ne viennent presque plus, les teigneux, certains font même la manche sur le trottoir d'en face, on se demande quand même bien ce que fait la police !

Il a récupéré un vieil ampli mangé aux mites - en fait, un jouet pour gosses estampillé "Dora l'exploratrice fait de la musique" qu'il a piqué à Dark-Tintin, le gamin du pervers pépère, là, au coin du zinc, toujours la trogne cachée par un casque pour pas faire trop peur aux loufiats de passage et les poches pleines de photos de filles à poil - t'en veux ?
En échange, il lui a filé une paire de claques, au gosse, et si tu l'ouvres je change ton pseudo en Pink-Tournesol, t'en auras pour sept ans de malheur et de quolibets, _capiche_ gamin ? - faut dire que c'est pas un tendre, le patron, un vrai Ténardier, pas du genre à se faire des cheveux pour savoir si on l'aime du moment que son claque fait rentrer l'oseille...
Pas du genre à se faire des cheveux, non.

Quelques projos de seconde zone, aussi, ramassés chez son locataire du premier - un photographe violacé (par la picole) et qui ne descend plus guère au bar, soit disant que son déambulateur se coince dans les marches de l'escalier et puis, il y a sa vieille blessure de la guerre de Crimée... 
On ne comprend plus trop ce qu'il radote de sa gloire passée, le pauvre bougre, mais les gamins aiment bien lui faire des grimaces pour s'enfuir ensuite, faussement terrifiés quand il éructe en retour, propos sans suite, postillons gluants et rond de cane (pas trop de rond, il tombe, sinon.)

Il a branché tout ça.
Et voilà.

Il a bien commandé des affiches aux quelques habitués habiles du crayon qu'il connaît, mais...
Mais ce sont des artistes, ouais, tout ça c'est grande gueule et poil dans la main, on le sait bien, vont déchanter, ceux-là, la prochaine fois qu'il voudront mettre leur dose d'agricole sur leur petite ardoise.
Ha ha ! Ils verront.
_Vous dessiniez, j'en suis fort aise et bien payez pour boire, maintenant !_

Mais peut importe.
A force de rangeo-persuasion, il a trouvé un drogué pitoyable pour essuyer les plâtres de sa petite animation. L'avenir dira si le stratagème fonctionnera et attirera les foules ou si le pauvre naïf finira à la cave, enterré dans une cagette, l'ampli fracassé sur la tête et le projo dans le fion.
Il est comme ça, le patron.
Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse faux-bond.

Donc,
C'est encore vendredi.
Au milieu de la fumée, dans les relents rances des rots alcoolisés des poivrots locos locaux, sous le regard blasé des jeunes drogués échoués ici on ne sait trop comment ou pourquoi et dans l'espoir que ceux qui passent devant la vitrine sale, avec leur ordi tout neuf sous le bras pour le montrer à leurs copains et danser autour en se touchant mutuellement, que ceux là s'arrêteront enfin et prendront au moins une consommation.

Bref, un vendredi au bar.
Et pour la première fois worldwide : 

*MC PONK !!!!!​*

_Entrée libre et gratuite pour les filles.
Pour les mecs aussi, en fait, mais eux, si ils ne consomment rien, leur derrière va vite faire connaissance avec la semelle du patron, d'accord ?
Une consommation offerte pour douze consommation achetée d'un montant maximum égal au tiers de la moins chère des consommations payées, faut quand même pas déconner._​

Allez, place à la musique - si on veut.

*****************************************************************************
Bon, vous vous en doutez, je suis musicos comme je suis rappeur (ou l'inverse) et de toutes façons, pas vraiment (ou pas du tout, en fait).

Mais si vous faites de la zique en vrai, ce fil est aussi pour vous, hein ?
Z'êtes pas obligés de bramer des conneries avec une voix de fausset pour poster ici...

Si vous pouviez juste faire une sélection et pas inonder le fil avec dix morceaux par jour - on pourrait dire, la zique, c'est que le vendredi, non ?

'fin, faites comme vous voulez.


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2009)

Tu devrais songer à écrire un livre 

J'adore  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

'tain, on peut pas faire confiance aux drogués !!!
Un retard pareil alors qu'on lui offre sa chance, vous y croyez ?

Bon, passons, maintenant, il est là : 

*MC PONK !!!!!*

[YOUTUBE]Gyh6g89nNjw[/YOUTUBE]​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------

J'y crois pas !!!!!

*JE N'Y CROIS PAS !!!!!!*


Ce con, il vient avec un micro qui ne marche pas !!!
L'a de la chance que j'ai que lui sous la main...

Bon, on règle ce problème de mic et on revient...


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2009)

*MC PONK !!!!!*

*MC PONK !!!!!*

*MC PONK !!!!!*

*MC PONK !!!!!*

*MC PONK !!!!!*

*MC PONK !!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Allez, allez, c'est bon, le mic est réparé.
Spéciale cassdédi à DJBassou et à tout le crew, respect !
Han !

On y va.
Pour la première fois en _PresqueLive_ : 

*MC PONK !!!*

[YOUTUBE]AJhXKuLRtKM[/YOUTUBE]


(Ah mince, s'cusez nous, le projo est tombé en rade sur la fin, désolé...)​


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quelques projos de seconde zone, aussi, ramassés chez son locataire du premier - un photographe violacé (par la picole) et qui ne descend plus guère au bar, soit disant que son déambulateur se coince dans les marches de l'escalier et puis, il y a sa vieille blessure de la guerre de Crimée...
> On ne comprend plus trop ce qu'il radote de sa gloire passée, le pauvre bougre, mais les gamins aiment bien lui faire des grimaces pour s'enfuir ensuite, faussement terrifiés quand il éructe en retour, propos sans suite, postillons gluants et rond de cane (pas trop de rond, il tombe, sinon.)




Quelle talent ! On dirait moi !


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2009)

"j'suis comme le cube bleu des toilettes"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

_Avis à la population remonté dans le post 1_


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2009)

Ouais gros.
T'as la classe germaine.


----------



## Grug (27 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, vous vous en doutez, je suis musicos comme je suis rappeur (ou l'inverse) et de toutes façons, pas vraiment (ou pas du tout, en fait).
> 
> Mais si vous faites de la zique en vrai, ce fil est aussi pour vous, hein ?
> Z'êtes pas obligés de bramer des conneries avec une voix de fausset pour poster ici...
> ...


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2009)

Mon cher Ponk, au vu de tes talents de chanteur (si si j'insiste), je te laisse mettre tout ça en musique, t'entends .? 

Cordialement


J'étais tranquille j'étais peinard
Accoudé au flipper
Le type est entré dans le bar
A posté comme un emmerdeur
Et y s'est approché de moi
Et y m'a regardé comme ça:

"T'as des bottes
Mon pote
Elles me bottent
J'parie qu'c'est des santiags
Viens faire un tour dans l'terrain vague
J'vais t'apprendre un jeu à la mode
A grands coups d'supplice d' ipod
J'te fais tes bottes "à la Patoch'"

Moi j'lui dis: "range ta poche"

Y m'a filé une beigne
J'lui ai filé une torgnolle
Y m'a filé une châtaigne
J'lui ai filé mes groles

J'étais tranquille j'étais pénard
Accoudé au comptoir
Le type est entré dans le bar
A posté une blague de fetârd
Pis y m'a tapé sur l'épaule
Puis y m'a r'gardé d'un air drôle:

"T'as un blouson
Mecton
L'est pas bidon
Moi j'me les gèle sur mon scooter
Avec ça j's'rai un vrai rocker
Viens faire un tour dans la ruelle
J'te montrerai ma fausse Buell
J'te chourav'rai ton blouson"

Moi j'lui dis: "Laisse keupon"

Y m'a filé une beigne
J'lui ai filé un marron
Y m'a filé une châtaigne
J'ui ai filé mon blouson

J'étais tranquille j'étais pénard
Je secourais un nioub en pleurs
Le type a surgi sur l'boul'vard
Sur son beau déambulateur
S'est arrêté l'long du trottoir
Et m'a regardé d'un air bête:

"T'as l'même slip
Que Bassman
Arrêtes la marie-jeanne
J'parie qu'c'est un vrai Gabbanna
Il est top et je n'en ai pas 
Viens faire un tour derrière l'église
Histoire que je te dévalise
A grands coups de fermeture éclair

Moi j'lui dis:"pas par derrière !"

Y m'a filé une beigne
J'lui ai filé une mandale
Y m'a filé une châtaigne
J'ai abaissé mon futal

La morale de cette pauvre histoire
C'est qu'quand tu lorgnes la benjamine
Faut pas trop traîner dans les bars
A moins d'être logué en admin

Quand à la fin d'une chanson
Tu t'retrouve à poil sans ipod
Faut avoir d'l'imagination
Pour trouver une chute rigolote


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Quelle talent ! On dirait moi !


Là, on dirait Mackie


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2009)

Roi Heenok peut se rhabiller dans sa BM, 
T'as la qualité germaine,
Jeune martin
Respect (de lapin)
Jeune fanatique
tu le n....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

En musique, messieurs (et mesdames), en musique !
Seriez-vous donc tous muets ?


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Novembre 2009)

Il a été vu prenant cette ruelle, une dernière pinte à la main rien d'inahbituel.
On l'a perdu : sonnez l'alerte. Rob' où es-tu, les bistrots pleurent ta perte.
Ne pleurez pas fillette cette escapade n'est qu'un aurevoir. 
Inutile appel au-secours : le Magnifique réapparait toujours à l'aube sur le trottoir.
Oui, mais dans quel état, la nuit fut longue. Constat : gueule de bois, rélèxes à ralonge.
Le Diable a son secret que nul n'ignore : du groove, quelques bières et une descente sport!
(A ce petit jeu l'gaillard, il joue gros et gagne un méchant mal de crâne. Mais on s'égare.)
Mission hors-pair : prenez vos verres les fêtards, retrouvez la trace du Robert.

Hey ? Robert, tu l'as vu ?

Retrouvez la trace du Robert, il a du finir tard, du prendre cher hier.
Disparu d'un coup sans trop s'en faire.
Retrouvez la trace du Robert.

Les forces se déploient, investissent les rues (même si le gros des troupes marche plus droit).
Parfois c'est l'trou noir qui force le courage. Avec sous le bras d'quoi arpenter les boulevards.

Les minutes passent, les verres aussi.
Personne n'oublie les munitions, la guerre oblige.
Nos lignes effacent les équilibres, n'alertez pas les gens honnêtes au fond du lit.
On passe en r'vue le moindre banc, mieux qu'à même le sol pour roupiller allègrement.
Mais toujours rien : la chasse au Rob veut dire la ville au peigne fin.
Sous pastis, les membres raidissent. Les plus exercés ratissent le terrain.
Les corps tombent, alcool complice.

Une basse une platine en terrasse : un indice !

Bloquez les issues la foule est là.
On touche au but, allez, encerclez-moi tout ça.
Le Diable est au comptoir et donne son récital. 
Distribution d'liquide dans des verres en cristal.
Concert éthylique, public vandale.
Réchauffez les coeurs, marchez sur les tables.
Aucun croûton n'tient notre boucle infernale.
Sans ça dans l'gosier, et Rob' à l'Arsenal.

Retrouvez la trace du Robert.
Il a du finir tard, du prendre chez hier.
Sur la plage, le soir, aux sports d'hiver.
Retrouvez la trace du Robert.
Il a du arroser les potes de quelques verres.
Disparu d'un coup sans trop s'en faire.
Retrouvez la trace du Robert.

(D'façon il est toujours au même endroit, c'pas compliqué ! ).


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

Ah bah voilà !
L'autre jour, benjamin cherchait un texte pour une pancarte à l'entrée du bar que personne ne lira (la pancarte) - ferait mieux d'y poser un panneau genre pub en 4x3 un truc comme ça.
J'y collerais ça.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Décembre 2009)

Reserve moi un p'tit coin pour le prochain vendredi


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2009)

Cher Monsieur Ponk,

Il nous est venu à l'oreille que vous organisiez des concerts dans votre estaminet, et que vous annonciez au public un rythme hebdomadaire de prestations musicales et scéniques.

En conséquence, je me permets de vous rappeler que :

- les concerts doivent donner lieu à rémunération des musiciens sur la base des conventions collectives ; la production amateur n'est plus autorisée ;
- que les organisateurs occasionnels de spectacle peuvent passer par le Guichet Unique du Spectacle Occasionnel, à concurrence de 6 concerts par an ;
- Qu'au delà, et en nécessité de régularité, l'organisateur de concert devra effectuer les démarches nécessaires pour obtenir auprès des services de l'Etat une licence d'entrepreneur du spectacle ;
- Que dans tous les cas, il doit demander un numéro d'objet après de la CNCS. A défaut d'inscription du numéro d'objet sur les AEM, l'employeur pourra se voir appliquer une pénalité de 7,50 &#8364; par cachet.

Bien à vous,

_Le contrôleur des activités du spectacle et des saltimbanques bons à rien qui font qu'à vivre au crochet de la société ces sales improductifs fainéants.
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> _Le contrôleur des activités du spectacle et des saltimbanques bons à rien qui font qu'à vivre au crochet de la société ces sales improductifs fainéants.
> _



Enfin un organisme utile


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Cher Monsieur Ponk,
> 
> Il nous est venu à l'oreille que vous organisiez des concerts dans votre estaminet, et que vous annonciez au public un rythme hebdomadaire de prestations musicales et scéniques.
> 
> ...



Ouoh, zyva, qu'est-ce tu'm'chauffes ????

De toutes façons, c'est pas moi le patron du rade...


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2009)

C'est qui ? Il(s) embauche(nt) ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas si il embauche, mais sa scène est ouverte à quiconque voudrait s'exprimer en musique...

Vous pouvez slammer aussi, ce n'est pas interdit.
Après tout, si on y regarde bien, son rade au patron, le bar en ce moment, c'est Grand Corps Malade (et Plutôt Désertique aussi)
Hé hé.

Allez, des artistes pour le_ next friday night_ ?


----------



## Grug (11 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Reserve moi un p'tit coin pour le prochain vendredi


On t'attends.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2009)

Woup'utain j'ai zappé ça avec la journée d'exam blancs d'aujourd'hui... J'essaie de vous faire ça dans la nuit, mais maintenant les p'tits dorment donc ça va être dur...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Décembre 2009)

Pas grave, revisite le mime Marceau, ou alors fais-nous un beau lipdub comme ont fait les ministres qui montrent l'exemple au Peuple


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2011)

Remontée de fil juste pour pourir la journée à alèm qui _aime tant_ m'entendre "chanter" (re-bienvenue au bar, mon biquet)

Et puis parce que je trouve que c'était une bonne idée qui n'a pas eu le succès qu'elle méritait.


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2011)

OUF !  le volume sonore de ma cuisine, micro-ondes, cafetière (oui, c'est le petit-déjeuner) et machine à laver, couvre aisément le pauvre flux audio qui sort des enceintes de mon macbook air 11" !! 

merci mon lapin !


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> merci mon lapin !



De rien. Mais je trouve que tu mélanges tout.


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> De rien. Mais je trouve que tu mélanges tout.



j'ai juste du mal à t'appeler Lapin.


----------

